

Ask HN: How do I create a copy of this website? - curiously

I am trying to create a site very similar to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;sYicsA and I am having trouble knowing if such template already exists to purchase.<p>Also I wonder what you can use to create such type of shopping website?<p>I am only looking for self hosted solutions.<p>More importantly I am looking for a template that looks like that site.
======
code4eva
Finding the exact template is always quite hard, best is to find the closest
looking template and edit the CSS accordingly. Here's the closest match I
found : [http://goo.gl/NlmtDH](http://goo.gl/NlmtDH)

~~~
curiously
is it possible to clone a websites template?

------
lovelearning
Prestashop is self hosted. Check out the demo [1].

There are other solutions too - Magento, WP-eCommerce...

[1]:
[http://demo.prestashop.com/en/?view=front](http://demo.prestashop.com/en/?view=front)

------
seekingcharlie
You probably won't find a theme that's exactly the same. You should look at
themes that have functionality you would like to use (sliders etc) & just
style it yourself if possible.

+1 for Shopify.

------
redox_
Try Shopify.

